

Did rubyonrails.org get hijacked? - fretlessjazz
http://www.rubyonrails.org/

======
comron
<http://www.twitter.com/dhh>

"Getting fucked over on the Rails domain again this year by buydomains.dk. But
shame is on me for not moving it last year :("

~~~
fredoliveira
Buying the domain using a crap registrar and not renewing for more 1 year at a
time (this happened last year too) seems strange and naive, particularly when
we're talking about Rails, which has a pretty big community which depends on
info on that site (mainly for documentation).

(and I wish he wasn't as foul-mouthed as he is. it always looks weird from a
community "leader" as he is for ROR)

------
jfarmer
It's the parked domain girl!

[http://yousuckatwebsites.com/web-trends/the-most-infamous-
gi...](http://yousuckatwebsites.com/web-trends/the-most-infamous-girl-in-the-
history-of-the-internet)
[http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&f...](http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&filetypeID=&userID=39198&text=hf7)

~~~
jasonrojas
She is quietly judging all of us..

------
there
if only dhh had access to some kind of web-based calendar where he could have
made a note to renew the domain...

~~~
mey
I would up vote you more, but you're at 37 points right now

------
tamersalama
It's expired - it happened before. Not sure why they can't renew for more than
a year

Expiration Date:19-Apr-2011 22:40:29 UTC

~~~
joshfinnie
What's $10 more dollars between the frustration of getting your domain back! I
urge everyone to have 1 year registrations on their domains and definitely
never use auto-renew!

------
javery
[http://www.railsinside.com/news/427-gorgeous-blonde-whos-
not...](http://www.railsinside.com/news/427-gorgeous-blonde-whos-not-dhh-
takes-over-official-ruby-on-rails-site.html)

------
statenjason
She stole my domain last month when my registrar didn't notify me of
expiration. The first time I saw that smirk, I wanted to ring her neck.
<http://jstaten.com>

~~~
eam
I know that feeling. :(

------
gojomo
If you think a site is temporarily under control of someone other than its
usual trusted maintainers ('hijacked'), please _don't promote more visits to
the site with a link_.

The site should be visited less, not more, until the question is resolved --
if your theory is true, the 'hijackers' may have both malicious intent and
unpatched browser-linked flaws to exploit against visitors.

~~~
moe
Yea, also if you come across a traffic-accident then _don't stop and watch_.

Wonder why that kind of advice never works, not even when printed in
_italics_...

~~~
gojomo
Properly understood, the advice against visiting hijacked sites is more like,
"don't stare into a solar eclipse".

------
bandhunt
If you want the api docs you can search them here in the meantime:
<http://apidock.com/rails/search>

rubyonrails.com doesn't seem to have the api docs anywhere.

------
cullenking
Rails is my framework of choice, but man, that shatters some of my confidence
:)

------
bho
the image looks like it could be from UT, but lots of college campuses
probably look alike.

i've been trying to hit the API all day!

------
car
This is the generic parking page of Enom.com. Buydomains.dk is apparently a
reseller, and therefore this page shows up.

------
orblivion
I hope that girl wearing the backpack got paid a lot of money because I see
her picture all the damn time.

~~~
SpacemanSpiff
anyone know the origin of that photo? I'm surprised there's not a parody on
that one.

~~~
jordanb
I believe the photographer posted to a thread on reddit or something. IIRC
both he and the girl are getting residuals off the stock photo site he uses.
It's not a great deal of money though.

~~~
count
Steller Photography took that shot. It's from iStockPhoto - he (the photog)
actually has a whole gallery of shots of her:
[http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&f...](http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&filetypeID=&userID=39198&text=hf7)

------
techiferous
<http://rubyonrails.com/> is working, by the way.

~~~
fredoliveira
API docs (which would be on api.rubyonrails.org, now .com) on the other hand,
are not.

------
mrinterweb
while is_question.rhetorical?

    
    
      puts "seems like it"
    

end

